# iPod not detected by computer anymore



## diduknowthat

ok, my iPod mini (yes i have an iPod let's not get into that point) suddently stopped being detected by my computers. On my main computer it says "someone has malfunctioned and USB device is not detected". Itunes doesn't read the iPod anymore and it doesn't show up on my computers. I have no idea why this happened cause just yesterday it was working perfectly fine and i didn't even touch it. Anyone have similar situation or something? I'm suspecting the cable broke cause i can listen to it with earphones perfectly fine.


----------



## bigsaucybob

i have had that problem numerous numerous times. first download the new itunes and if that doesnt work download the new ipod updates. which im not sure if they make anymore for the mini but look around. and if that doesnt work then i really dont know.


----------



## diduknowthat

ok thanks i'll try that


----------



## Hairy_Lee

it might also be to do with the cable. mine does it occaissionally for some reason. i usually find that unplugging it and plugging it back in a few times allows it to sort itself out.

i just noticed that you said it stopped working on all of your computers.... try to use a different cable if you can borrow one.


----------



## diduknowthat

yeah, my friends gonna lend me a cable for a day so i can figure that out.


----------



## dhaynes

my iPod has done that several times (yes, it is a piece). what i usually do to fix it is reset the iPod and restore the iPod to its factory settings, and reinstall iTunes. That always fixes the problem for me.


----------



## diduknowthat

ok, i installed the newest itunes and its all good. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## matt12685848

HAH!!! Ipod....


----------



## cybereclipse

*ipod*



			
				matt12685848 said:
			
		

> HAH!!! Ipod....



hey ipods rule, have yet to see a mp3 player compete with the nano or the video


----------

